
Physicists May Have Evidence Universe Is A Computer Simulation - raju
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/10/11/physicists-may-have-evide_n_1957777.html
======
tokenadult
Previous submission already on front page:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5562156>

(On my part, I don't like link-bait articles based on press releases, as they
rarely result in HN-quality discussions.)

